# Problem bei der Installation von Microsoft Office 2013



## DarkWhisperer (2. August 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander,
nachdem ich mich nun durch Unmengen an Daten und Websiten und Vorschlägen in Google durchforstet habe, und ich immer noch nicht schlauer draus geworden bin, melde ich mich nun bei euch.
Folgendes ist mein Problem:
Es geht um Microsoft Office welches ich bekommen habe. Ich lade mir die Installations-Exe für mein x64 Betriebssystem herunter, klicke auf Installieren und zack: Schon die erste Fehlermeldung: "Das hat leider nicht geklappt!" 
 Ach was.... Microsoft hat mir geraten den Fix-It runter zu laden. Nachdem ich weiteren unnötigen Müll auf meinem System habe, sollte ich ihn ausführen...alles in Ordnung jedoch: Microsoft Click to run konnte nicht deinstalliert werden...mhh mal schauen was jetzt die MS-Office.exe sagt: Zack: Die sehr informative Fehlermeldung kam nun nicht mehr, jedoch heißt es jetzt angeblich: "Es wurde eine Vorab oder Betaversion auf ihrem PC bla bla bla..." super dachte ich mir...du hast doch bis jetzt nur Open Office benutzt...deinstalliert...wieder ExE....nichts, selbe Fehlermeldung....Nachdem ich mich nun schon seit Stunden durch die Registry rumhacke und auf Google googele was das Zeug hält, konnte ich meine Office-Suite immer noch nicht installieren...deswegen wende ich mich jetzt an euch, wer auch immer das gleiche Problem hatte soll sich bitte bei mir melden!
Echter Dreck, dass ja nichtmal was gescheites von Microsoft kommt....


----------



## DarkWhisperer (2. August 2013)

EDIT: Habe es jetzt so gemacht (Problem noch nicht gelöst), dass ich mir ein Image von der kompletten MS Office Pro Plus Suite gezogen habe (Also so zusagen die Disk), nachdem ich diese eingebunden habe und installieren wollte komme ich ungefähr bis 40%, danach folgt: Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper funktioniert nicht mehr. Und das war es dann auch schon wieder...


----------



## Kotor (2. August 2013)

Hi,

hast du das office setup als Administrator gestartet ?


----------



## DarkWhisperer (3. August 2013)

Ja bin Administrator. Hänge nun schon seit mehreren Stunden an dem Problem und könnte langsam  Es nervt einfach nur noch....
Dienste aktiviert und wieder deaktiviert, in der regedit im Microsoft-> Office diesen 15er Ordner gelöscht -.- nichts funktioniert, die Nerven liegen langsam blank...
auf ein neu aufsetzen habe ich auch keine Lust....


----------



## DarkWhisperer (3. August 2013)

EDIT: Problem gelöst  Heute früh am PC, irgendwie hat er gepeilt, dass noch 5 Updates zu machen waren, keine Ahnung was für welche aber gut, gemacht...und dann nochmal aus dumm didelei Das Microsoft Image gestartet  Und siehe da: Es funktioniert....
Tut mir leid für all diejenigen die das gleiche Problem haben, es hier aber durch diesen wirklichen Zufall nicht gelöst bekommen haben....

Habe noch einmal nachgeschaut: 
Es waren Hauptsächlich Security und allgemeine Updates für Net.Framework...

KB2840642
KB2833957
KB2805226
KB2805221
KB2804582
KB2789648
KB2750147
KB2742613
KB2737083

Wem das hilft: Gerngeschehen...

Also: Thread schliessen bitte.


----------

